
How I use Trello to effectively manage my student life on a daily basis – Medium - guillaumewuip
https://medium.com/@guillaumewuip/how-i-use-trello-to-effectively-manage-my-student-life-on-a-daily-basis-1547668fa506#.5k8puvflj
======
guillaumewuip
Disclaimer : I'm the author. Friends and students often ask me to explain how
I manage my time with Trello so I have written this article to share my
workflow. It may interests you too :-)

